# clay dolphins



## angelikmermaid (Jan 10, 2005)

its not the best picture of them but it the only one i have.  I made this about a year ago for my boy friend.  these are the frist two dolphins i have ever made from clay.. and thay are also hand painted.. 

 tell me what you think!

thanks


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

Those are good!  Very dolphin like!


----------



## Niki (Jan 11, 2005)

Very beautiful.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow those are awesome! Very nice yo! Thanks for sharing!

Zach


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 11, 2005)

Very nice! I'm glad you decided to post them up!
I love em!


----------



## angelikmermaid (Jan 11, 2005)

thank you all so very much! 

 I wasnt sure if i should post them up or not. but im glad i did. thanks litteman for the Encouragement!

 i hope you all enjoyed them.


----------



## japmula (Jan 12, 2005)

wow, those look so cool! your bf is a very lucky boy...


----------



## mygrain (Jan 12, 2005)

Those are really cool. How big are they?


----------



## Aga (Jan 13, 2005)

Really nice.  
I remember my attempts at sculpture... :roll: my ex-bf is a sculptor, and he encouraged me to try... but I don't think it was a good idea...  
Anyway, I really like your work, the dolphins are really great! Do you make figures only from clay?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 21, 2005)

Those are great! Dolphins are my fav animal


----------



## Tammy (Jan 22, 2005)

great job!


----------

